# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Boracay, Philippines 2011 part 1

## reefretreat

Heres the 1st part of the video of the action from Boracay Island, Philippines from this year.
http://vimeo.com/33098308
Hope to see you here this season
Reef Retreat, Boracay

----------

